

Ask HN: Need a designer?  - joekndy

I&#x27;m a 17 year old designer looking to explore my trade. I recently quit my retail job, and I&#x27;m looking to build my skills with the time I have to spare. I&#x27;ll design anything for $10&#x2F;hr.<p>Here&#x27;s my portfolio: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joek.dunked.com<p>if you&#x27;re interested, contact me - joe@ml.to
======
nkuttler
At $10/hr you'll only attract the worst kind of clients: those who think that
your time is not valuable, that will try to scam you, that will try to get you
to do stuff for free.

You'll also have the problem that freelancing at $10/hr simply isn't
sustainable. Keep in mind that you have to do your taxes and probably need
help with that, need equipment, etc. I assume you still live at home so you
don't have expenses like rent, food, insurances, pension payments, etc.

That being said, good luck. And keep doubling your prices as soon as you get
more work than you want to handle.

------
brunoalano
I've sent a email to you, I've 17 years old too and I'm developing some
startup in Brazil. I'm looking for a good designer to work with me, becoming
my partner.

